# Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Ich suche für meinen i5 4690k einen neuen PC-Kühler. Wichtig ist mir, dass ich das Mainboard dabei nicht ausbauen muss. (Board ASRock Z97 Anniversary)
Nun befürchte ich anhand dieser Bilder, dass zwei der vier nötigen Schraubenlöcher von Gehäuse verdeckt werden --> siehe Anhang

Was kann ich tun? Ich möchte einen Ausbau des Mainboards unbedingt vermeiden!


----------



## shootme55 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Dann kannst du eigentlich nur auf Pushpin-Montage setzen, und da gibts nur sehr günstige Standardkost. Gerade bei so einem Board und Prozessor sollte man sich (finde ich zumindest) ein paar Kühlreserven frei halten. Ein guter  Ist es dir das wirklich Wert? Ich meine, du hast ein sauber aufgeräumtes Gehäuse mit fast nix eingebaut, das Board ist in 30 Minuten draußen und wieder drinnen. Gerade mal 6 Kabeln und eine Karte...

Ansonsten wenn du unbedingt drauf bestehst:

https://geizhals.de/arctic-freezer-13-a586338.html

Ist zwar leiser als der Boxed, aber das wars auch schon.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Ich werde mir bestimmt im Laufe des nächsten halben Jahres noch einen besseren zulegen. Aber da ich demnächst umziehe und ich dann einen großen Kühler wegen dem Transport wieder ausbauen und anschließend einbauen müsste (inkl. Mainboard usw.) such ich für jetzt eine leise und leicht zu montierende Übergangslösung.
Darf ich fragen wieso der Arctic Freezer 13 ohne Mainboard-Ausbau funktioniert? Es sind ja auch diese zwei rechten Pins (die jetzt wohl vom Boxed-Kühler benutzt werden) nicht zu sehen.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Bei Crysis 3 ist meine CPU mit dem Boxed-Kühler laut HWMonitor auf bis zu 85 Grad geklettert. Würde der Arctic diesen Wert zumindest unter 80 drücken können?


----------



## Flipbo219 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wieso der Arctic Freezer 13 ohne Mainboard-Ausbau funktioniert? Es sind ja auch diese zwei rechten Pins (die jetzt wohl vom Boxed-Kühler benutzt werden) nicht zu sehen.



Wie du schon sagst sind zwei der PINS nicht zu sehen. Bei der Befestigung werden vier Pins durch das Mainboard in gesteckt. Und in diese Pins dann weitere Pins, die die ersten Pins auseinanderdrücken und somit fixieren. 

Edit: Hier in dem Video siehst du wie das funktioniert. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhyPJ518Fyo


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Unter 80 sollte drin sein. Ich hane selber einen Freezer 13 Pro (der ist nicht nennenswert kühler als der Freezer 13) und meine CPU (i7 3770 inkl. Boost OC und undervolting) ist bei Prime 95 max Heat test bei ca 65°C.
,


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Wäre die OC Variante (anderes Kugelager) bzgl. der Laufruhe dem normalen Arctic Freezer vorzuziehen?


----------



## shootme55 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Sorry aber da irrst du dich ein bissl wegen Tranport und Mainboardausbau. Normalerweise baut man ein Retention-Modul ein, und den Kühler schraubt man dann auf dieses drauf, das bedeutet du schraubst einmal das Mainboard raus für die Montage, und dann kannst den Kühler ohne Mainboardausbau jederzeit runternehmen. Hier ist die Montage von Noctua ein Traum, würd ich dir ans Herz legen wenn du eh später nach dem Umzug einen größeren willst. Da baust die SecuFirm ein, und auf die wird dann der Kühler aufgeschraubt. Beim Arctic Freezer 13 wird diese Befestigung nur mit Pushpins, ähnlich wie dem original Intel, nur durchgesteckt. Daher keine Verschraubung von hinten. Hier ein Video wie die Montage normalerweise von Statten geht bei guten Kühlern:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM7cfzspdmk

Wie heiß der CPU wird kann ich nicht abschätzen. Wichtig für eine ordentliche Empfehlung wär auch welches Gehäuse du hast. Manche Kühler sind schon richtig fette Brummer, die passen nicht überall rein.

Wegen dem Transport: Ich montiere den Kühler nie ab sofern ich selber transportiere. Ein wenig Vorsicht beim Verladen und liegender Transport mit Kühler senkrecht nach oben, und mir ist noch nie was passiert, und das obwohl ich zu jeder Zeit die größten und schwersten verfügbaren CPU-Kühler verwendet habe. Gilt natürlich nicht bei Paketversand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

MIIIIST, mein Fehler, aber die Aussparung ist doch so groß. Dann muss es ein ganz flache Backplate sein, die von vorne verschraubt wird, das gibt es auch. Ich schau mal. So ein Ärger aber auch ...


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Ach mach dir keinen Kopf  Woher hättest du denn wissen sollen wie es am Ende in dieser Kombi hinten aussieht? Die Löcher sind auch nur um wenige Millimeter zu weit rechts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Ich wollte Dir ja diesen Kühler aufschwatzen:
https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-max-scmgd-1000-a1123377.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Schau Dir mal Bild 7 und Bild 8 an. Die "Backplate" ist glatt und wird von vorne verschraubt, das sollte bei Dir funktionieren. Also rückseitig muss sie zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse geschoben werden, da sind zwei Aussparungslöcher drinn, die müssen über zwei Nieten liegen. Dann wird von de CPU-Seite her die Backplate verschraubt. 

Ich habe noch so eine Platte von meinem Ninja 4 rum fliegen, die kann ich Dir zum Ausprobieren gerne zusenden. Dann musst Du schauen, ob sie zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse passt. Die ist aber relativ dünn. Oder miss mal, wieviel Platz Du hast, hängt immer von den verwendeten Distanzhülsen ab.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Achso, ich dachte man muss immer wieder den Kühler entfernen. Wieso bauen die Leute bei Mindfactory z.B. dann nicht wenigstens auf Wunsch dieses Retention-Modul ein? Ich hab nur gelesen das solche Kühler nicht mit verbaut werden weil sie beim Paketversand regelmäßig "ausreißen" würden.

Mein Gehäuse ist übrigens das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Die reißen auch aus, bei Skylake gibt es gerade riesige Reklamationswellen deswegen. Ich habe eben nochmal ergänzt, ich kann Dir eine Grundplatte (Backplate) zusenden und und schaust, ob es passt. Wird dann minimal frimelig, geht aber. Habe ich bei einem Billiggehäuse mit zu kleiner Aussparung auch mal gemacht ...



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Mein Gehäuse ist übrigens das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3


Das ist hier eine Standardempfehlung, das Mainboard auch ( https://geizhals.de/asrock-z97-anniversary-90-mxgvh0-a0uayz-a1132888.html?hloc=at&hloc=de )

Das erscheint mit jetzt sehr schmal, wenn ich das Foto vom Rechner sehe.  Das ist zwar schön, um Kabel gut zu verlegen, aber auch der Kühler sollte dann nicht zu mächtig werden (also tief), damit es zum hinteren Lüfter passt.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dir ja diesen Kühler aufschwatzen:
> https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-max-scmgd-1000-a1123377.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> 
> Schau Dir mal Bild 7 und Bild 8 an. Die "Backplate" ist glatt und wird von vorne verschraubt, das sollte bei Dir funktionieren. Ich habe noch so eine Platte hier rum fliegen, die kann ich Dir zum Ausprobieren gerne zusenden. Dann musst Du schauen, ob sie zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse passt. Die ist aber relativ dünn.



Wenn die Backplate vorne verschraubt wird, bräuchte ich dann auf der Rückseite nicht trotzdem zugriff auf die Löcher um eine Mutter dagegen zu halten? Oder hat die Backplate ein eigenes Gewinde?
Ob die Platte dazwischen passt ist noch die andere Frage. Ich kann grade nicht nachmessen ohne alles wieder abzustöpseln aber ich schätze es sind ca 8-12 mm zwischen Gehäuse und Mainboard.

Wäre der Arctic Freezer 13 deiner Meinung nach eine vernünftige Übergangslösung solange ich noch nicht übertakten möchte?


----------



## shootme55 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Den Tip mit dem Mugen Max finde ich klasse. Die Backplate schiebst von hinten rein, die Gewinde sind in der Backplate eingebohrt. Funktioniert sicher, hab ich auch schon gemacht, und ist ein sehr potenter Kühler, den man leicht bei Transport runternehmen kann. Nur solltest bei der Montage der Backplate das Gehäuse hinlegen. wenn die die Backplate in den Spalt zwischen Board und Schlitten fällt und sich dort verhakt kannst das Board fix ausbauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Aufpassen. Von vorne verschraubt heißt nicht, das sie vorne liegt. Geometrisch liegt sie hinten. Viele Backplates haben aber Bolzen, die von hinten nach vorne geschoben werden müssen. Das ist für die Montage einfacher, würde bei Dir aber nicht funktioneren.

Bei dem Sykthe-Prinzip hat man nur eine Platte, oder ein X, wie man es auch nennt, dass wird von hinten auf das Mainboard gelegt. Dann schraubt man vier kleine Distanzstücken von vorne drauf und verschraubt die Backplate gegen das Mainboard. Die einzige Frage ist, ob Du die Backplate in die Position schieben kannst. Da bleibt nur ausprobieren .... 

Mach mal ein Detailfoto mit Lineal, damit wir den Abstand vom Mainboard zur Gehäusewand sehen können.



shootme55 schrieb:


> ... Nur solltest bei der Montage der Backplate das Gehäuse hinlegen. wenn die die Backplate in den Spalt zwischen Board und Schlitten fällt und sich dort verhakt kannst das Board fix ausbauen.


Wollte ich auch gerade erwähnen....

Außerdem muss man die Baulänge nochmal prüfen. Es sollte aber kein Problem geben und je dichter der Kühlkürper an hinteren Lüfter ist, umso besser für die Kühlung. Dann muss aber oben auch ein Lüfter rein für die Grafikkartenabwärme, aber das hatten wir ja schon durchgesprochen ...


----------



## shootme55 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Ich denke Nachmessen kann man da vergessen. Der Abstand zwischen Board und Schlitten ist nicht so gefährlich, sondern weil man ihn schräg reinschieben muss wegen der Backplate. Aber auch da glaub ich nicht dass es ein Problem ist weils ja "nur 1cm ist den man drunterschieben muss.

Edit: weis jetzt nicht welches Gehäuse du hast, aber nicht vergessen die Bauhöhe checken!!! Wär ja blöd wenn du einbaust und dann den Deckel nicht mehr zumachen kannst!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Ist alles schon passiert 

Skythe Mugen Max: 161mm
Nanoxia 3: 165mm erlaubt

https://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-silence-3-schwarz-nxds3b-a1146008.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
CPU-Kühler: bis max. 165mm Höhe


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Also ich werde mir jetzt mal den Arctic Freezer 13 und den Mugen Max bestellen. Sollte ich mit dem Mugen Max meine Probleme bei der Montage bekommen, werde ich als Übergangslösung den Freezer draufklippen. Sobald ich dann umgezogen bin kann ich ohnehin auf die Hilfe von nem guten Freund zählen dem auch der Mainboard-Ausbau keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten würde, sollte es denn nötig sein.

Dein Angebot mir die Backplate zu schicken ist sehr nett, aber du hast dich schon so viel um meine PC-Probleme gekümmert und sollst nicht noch mehr Stress damit haben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Dein Angebot mir die Backplate zu schicken ist sehr nett, aber du hast dich schon so viel um meine PC-Probleme gekümmert und sollst nicht noch mehr Stress damit haben


Ich wollte Dir da eigentlich einen Kühler mit drauf legen, habe noch einen Brocken Eco runfliegen, allerdings ohne Lüfter. Der sollte erstmal ausreichen, ich muss dazu nur noch testen, ob die Scytheaufhängung mit dem Brocken Eco harmoniert. 

Wenn das funktioniert, könntest Du die gesamte Scythehalterung einbauen, erstmal den Brocken ECO draufschnallen und Du müsstest Dir nur einen Lüfter besorgen. Und wenn Du dann doch einen Mugen Max brauchst, wäre das dann nur ein einfacher und schneller Kühlkörperwechsel. Ich nutze den eh nie wieder, weil mir kein Kühler mehr mit direct touch auf die CPU kommt. 

Aber ich befürchte, Halterung und Kühler harmonieren nicht zusammen, die Skythe Halterung ist glaube ich 1-2 Millimeter höher und dann fehlt die Vorspanung. Da müsste man dann tricksen, da ist ein Arctic freeze besser. Ich schau noch mal nach potenten Push Pin Kühlern, aber viele gibt es nicht ...


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Das wäre wirklich zuviel des Guten.  Nach den etlichen Stunden die du mit der Lösung meiner PC-Probleme verbracht hast, schulde eigentlich ich dir nen Kühler 
Wenn du mir noch nen  besseren Push-Pin Lüfter als den Arctic Freezer empfehlen kannst, warte ich allerdings noch etwas mit der Bestellung.

Nochmal so allgemein. Wenn meine CPU jetzt bei Crisis auf 85 Grad geht, soll ich das zocken dann komplett sein lassen? Oder kann da nix passieren für ein paar Stündchen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Push Pin Kühler:
Das hier wäre der leistungsstärkste, aber es gibt keine mehr zu kaufen....Ansonsten gibt es nur 92mm Dinger, damit kannst Du OC vergessen....
sehr guter Top-blower Scythe Grand Kama Cross im Test - ComputerBase
hier mal einer mit 120mm Lüfter, mehr finde ich nicht: Akasa Nero 3 Push pins (AK-CC4007EP01) in LuftkÃ¼hlung: CPU-KÃ¼hler | heise online Preisvergleich

Gehäuselüfter und CPU-Temperatur: "Luft ist Leistung"
Wie sind denn die Gehäuselüfter eingestellt? Ich vermute, auf 5V in der Gehäuseinternen Steuerung. Darin wird der Pfeffer begraben liegen. Probier es im ersten Schritt mit der zweiten Regelstufe, müssten dann 12V sein. 
Das müssten diese Regler sein, unter den drei Blenden der 5 1/4" Schächte, im zweiten Schritt dann mit Anbindung ans Mainboard. Außerdem mach oben die Dämplatten raus, damit oben warme Luft entweichen kann.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p..._Deep_Silence_3/Nanoxia_Deep_Silence_3-11.jpg


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Also die Gehäuselüftersteuerung hab ich schon entdeckt. Damit wird das Ding aber ordentlich durchgepustet und da hört man auch 
Was den Übergangslüfter betrifft: Ich hab eben mit nem Bekannten geschrieben. Der hat noch nen Arctic Freezer rumliegen (neben nem Brocken Eco der leider auch wieder ne Backplate hat), ich müsste mir lediglich ne neue WLP dazu kaufen. Ich denke das Angebot werd ich vorerst annehmen und dann bei Gelegenheit mit etwas Unterstützung einen großen Kühler einbauen und dazu auch das Mainboard rausnehmen. So lange werd ich aufs OC einfach verzichten.
Die Dämmung bau ich morgen mal raus und prüf die Temps dann.
Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Also die Gehäuselüftersteuerung hab ich schon entdeckt. Damit wird das Ding aber ordentlich durchgepustet und da hört man auch


Kompromiss: Schließ zumindest den hinteren Lüfter ans Mainboard an. Dann hast Du vorne zwei mit 5V und hinten einen, der temperaturabhängig automatisch aufdreht. Ideal wäre oben ein vierter Lüfter, bei der Abwärme der Grafikkarte ist das nur zu empfehlen. Da reicht ein einfacher Wingboost: https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&xf=1034_EKL~355_140#xf_top



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Was den Übergangslüfter betrifft: Ich hab eben mit nem Bekannten geschrieben. Der hat noch nen Arctic Freezer rumliegen (neben nem Brocken Eco der leider auch wieder ne Backplate hat), ich müsste mir lediglich ne neue WLP dazu kaufen. Ich denke das Angebot werd ich vorerst annehmen


Das klingt gut. Dann musst Du Dich nur ins Bios trauen und die Lüfterkurve nach Bedarf anpassen



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> und dann bei Gelegenheit mit etwas Unterstützung einen großen Kühler einbauen und dazu auch das Mainboard rausnehmen. So lange werd ich aufs OC einfach verzichten.
> Die Dämmung bau ich morgen mal raus und prüf die Temps dann.
> Danke für eure Hilfe!!


Du wirst es nicht ausbauen müssen. Der Scythe sollte so zu montieren sein.  Das passt... 
Ansonsten kannst Du aber langsam anfangen, die Kabel schöner zu verlegen. Das ist zwar alles schön fest so, aber es gibt extra ein "Kabelmanagement", also den Platz zwischen rechtem Seitenteil und Grundplatte im Gehäuse. Da kann man den ganzen Schlunz gut verstecken. Wenn Du langeweile hast....


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Puh, um den hinteren Lüfter ans Mainboard anzuschließen müsste ich natürlich wissen wo man das reinstecken muss 
Einen Wingboost für oben gönn ich mir doch glatt da ich mir ja nun einiges am regulären Lüfter sparen kann. Ich hoffe nur durch das Öffnen oben wird die Kiste nicht zu laut 
Das mit dem Kabelmanagment werd ich vllt mal in einer ruhigen Minute angehen. Verglichen mit meinen bisherigen Rechnern sieht dieser für meinen Geschmack schon ziemlich aufgeräumt aus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Hast Du nur den Rechner bekommen, oder auch sämtliches Zubehör aus den einzelnen Kisten? z.B. weitere  Sata III Kabel, die ganzen Handbücher, Treiber DVDs etc....
Oder hat Mindfactory das behalten, das wäre nicht Sinn der Sache. Denn Du hast keinen Fertigrechner bekauft, sondern Einzelkomponenten und einen Zusammenbau. Da wäre es gut, sämtliche Originalverpackungen und sämtliche in den Verpackungen liegenden Bauteile, z.B. Adapter, auch zu bekommen.
Hier findest Du das Handbuch (Nimm Englisch Europa): ASRock > Z97 Anniversary

Das kannst Du alles an Lüftern anschließen: 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x CPU-Lüfter 3-Pin, 2x Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 3-Pin
Das ist perfekt, weil es eines der wenigen Mainboards ist, die jeweils 3-PIN und 4-PIN Lüfteranschlüsse haben. Die beiden Arten haben unterschiedliche Vorteile, 4-PIN bekommt man z.B. tiefer in der Drehzahl,  darum für oben hinten einen 4-PIN Lüfter, damit es im idle sehr ruhig bleibt. Und die EKL-Wingboost haben selten "PWM-Klackern", also Geräusche durch die Regelung und sind in der Regel bei langsamer Drehzahl Geräuschfrei, also kein schleifen im Motor. 

Dann schau im Handbuch auf die Seite 1.3: Mainboard layout
1. 4-PIN CPU Lüfter an den Anschluss 24: "CPU_FAN 1" (Da hängt der jetzt auch)
2. der hintere Lüfter ist ein 3-PIN Lüfter, den mach an den Anschluss 25: "CPU_FAN 2 (dann kannst Du hinten die Drehzahl abhängig von der CPU-Temperatur regeln)
3. oberer Lüfter (neuer Wingboost) ist ein 4-PIN Lüfter, den an Anschluss 7: "CHA_FAN 2" (Der wird dann über die Chipsatztemperatur, also von dem zentral verbautem Z97-Chip, geregelt)
4. die beiden vorderen Lüfter 3-PIN Lüfter müssen an Anschluss 1: "CHA_FAN 1  Analog 3, aber für 3-PIN Lüfter

Die Position der Lüfteranschüsse ist nicht optimal und für die beiden vorderen Lüfter brauchst Du dann ein Y-Kabel, damit Du zwei Lüfter an einem Anschuss anschließen kannst. Du musst immer aufpassen, ob es 3-PIN Lüfter sind (werden über die Spannung geregelt) oder 4-PIN Lüfter, bei denen wird 12V zerhakt und sie bekommen die 12V unterschiedlich lange pro Sekunge (Pulsweitenmodulation). Und immer schön darauf aufpassen, dass die Kabel gut fixiert sind, damit sie nicht in die Lüfter kommen.

Na dann, frohes Ausprobieren. Auf Seite 25 im Handbuch findest Du dieses Tool: "FAN-Tastic Tuning", gehört mit zum Programm "3.2.2  Using A-Tuning". Da kannst Du dann nach belieben die Lüfter einstellen.
Zum Übertakten kannst Du als  "Semi-Amateur-Übertakter" erstmal auf die mitgelieferte Software zurückgreifen. Für moderates Übertakten geht das, aber schau im HW-Monitor immer auf die Spannung "CPU VCore", alles über 1,3V ist tabu. Die Software heisst "OC Tweaker" und Du findest es auf Seite 26. Leider alles in Englisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Nachtrag: Der Mugen Max wird unter Umständen  nicht passen, das Mainboard ist wirklich sehr schmal, Alternativ hat dieser fast die gleich Kühlleistung:
Scythe Ashura (SCASR-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Schau mal hier, wie es auf meinem Board aussieht, mt einem Ninja 4, der ist ebenso tief wie ein Mugen Max: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5-pcgh-edition-3-16_grafikkarte_eingebaut.jpg

Und so sehen die Mainboards im Vergleich aus, das wird knapp mit dem Scythe Mugen Max; Das kann gerade so passen und der hintere Lüfter vom Gehäuse 
wäre dann so zusagen der zweite CPU-Kühlerlüfter. Aber das ist dann wirklich ein Kühlmonster. Alternativ wäre auch eine Wasserkühler denkbar:
oben ins Gehäuse: https://geizhals.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-240-acfre00013a-a1341649.html?hloc=at&hloc=de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch etwas ganz wichtiges, schau Dir bei Dir bitte an, wie das Kabel vom hinteren Lüfter verlegt ist. Das wird bald am boxed-Lüfter rum schrappen....
Gar nicht schön....kannst Du Leicht umlegen, z.B. oberhalb vom blauen Kühlkörper. Das sieht man auf Deinem Bild ganz deutlich.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Hmm könnte mit dem Mugen Max echt eng werde. 
Wie wäre das denn mit dieser Wasserkühlung? Würde man das schwarze Teil auf den Prozessor befestigen und diese doppelten Lüfter anstelle der beiden (optionalen) Gehäuselüfter oben aus dem Nanoxia pusten lassen?
Preislich wäre das Teil drin und irgendwie kommt mir die Installation (sollte sie so funktionieren wie ich denke) simpler vor als bei einem normalen Lüfter


----------



## shootme55 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen sind i.d.R. nicht stärker als gute Luftkühler, dafür hast aber einen höheren Preis und das (zugegebenermaßen relativ geringe) Risiko von Undichtheiten und einer surrenden Pumpe, da die Pumpe auf dem Kühlkörper draufgeschnallt und daher nicht entkoppelt ist. Der Einbau ist ungefähr gleich aufwändig, da ist keinen Vorteil oder Nachteil. Vorteil sind eben der Platzbedarf, das geringere Gewicht am Sockel (und damit verbunden der sicherere Transport), und natürlich die Optik. Vom Einbau her wie du schon richtig gemerkt hast, ist es am besten man schraubt sie oben in den Deckel. 

Wegen dem Platzbedarf mach dir keine Sorge, ich habs mal für dich hochskaliert. Zur Rückwand bleiben noch fast 4cm Platz, und 2,50 brauchst für den Gehäselüfter, also hast noch einen Daumen breit frei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Ich hab nur gelesen das solche Kühler nicht mit verbaut werden weil sie beim Paketversand regelmäßig "ausreißen" würden.



Ja, eben drum,

in der Logistikbranche muss alles schnell gehen,

da werden die Pakete sonstewie behandelt 

Privat, kann man aber auch Rechner mit großen Kühlern gut bewegen,
wenn man das Teil halt liegend transportiert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> ....Wegen dem Platzbedarf mach dir keine Sorge,...


Danke, das wollte ich aich noch machen. Vergiss nicht den 25mm breiten Gehäuselüfter hinten, aber der kommt dann so dicht an den CPU-Kühler, dass er perfekt als hinterer Lüfter wirkt, für die Kühlleistung sollte es gut werden, Geräusch sollte auch gehen, solange eine gleichmäßige Überdeckung gibt, sieht aber so aus.

=> KAUFEN 

Bevor Du ihn dann montierst, setze den Kühlkörper einfach OHNE WLP auf die CPU und schau Dir an, ob es passt, montiere dann einmal zur Probe mit Verschrauben und dann erst mit WLP. Das erspart Dir vielleicht die eine oder andere Reinigung des Kühlkörpers. Wenn er passt, sollte es von der Kühlung her sehr gut werden. Gerade weil er so weit hinten sitzt, kann dann die Abwärme der Grafikkarte gut nach oben zum Lüfter gelangen. Wird schon alles. 

Wie laufen die Versuche mit den Gehäuselüfter? Findest Du einen Kompromiss zwischen guter Kühlung und erträglicher Lautstärke?


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Okay, sobald Geld und Zeit (Mitte April schätzungsweise) vorhanden ist wirds also doch der Mugen Max. Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Die Versuche mit den Lüftern sind noch nicht sehr weit fortgeschritten. Ich hab zunächst mal den aktuellen CPU boxed Kühler im Bios auf das Profil "Lautlos" gestellt. Jetzt dreht er im Idle "nur" noch auf 1200 statt auf 1700 Umdrehungen, das macht die Sache erträglicher.
Die Gehäuselüfter hab ich bisher nur durch die Lüftersteuerung verändert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das nur der linke Schalter dazu taugt (vllt hängt am rechten noch gar kein Lüfter?). Voll aufgedreht wird ein unangenehmes Rauschen hörbar, aber lass ich den Schalter mittig und hab noch eine Soundkulisse (TV, Spiel etc.) kann man mit dieser Einstellung gut leben.
Ans Innenleben mach ich mich erst wenn der Freezer von meinem Kumpel und der Wingboost angekommen sind, denn mein PC steht nicht frei im Raum und ist deshalb nicht ohne weiteres zugänglich. Dann werd ich auch das kritische Kabel anders verlegen 


Ich frage mich gerade ob ich mit dem "Lautlos"-Profil überhaupt ohne weiteres zocken kann ohne die CPU zu überhitzen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Ah, gut, dann die auch die Nanoxia Steuerung scheinbar doch 5,7 und 12V; in irgendeinem Testbericht stand nur etwas von 5V und 12V. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert.

Lass doch einfach den HW-Monitor laufen, wenn Du spielst. Lautlos heißt erstmal nur, das unten und bei mittleren Temperaturen eine tiefere Drehzahl anliegt, nach oben raus sollte es dann wieder gehen. Kannst Du nicht manuell Lüfterkurfen anlegen? Ich such mich mal durchs Netz, wenn ich was finde, sende ich es Dir.

Aber so ist das immer mit neuen Rechnern, man muss ein wenig ausprobieren, einstellen und umbauen und dann wird es so, wie man es möchte.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Also man kann die Lüfterkurve tatsächlich durch ein eigenes Profil anlegen hab ich entdeckt. Vllt probier ich das mal aus wenn die Temps bei lautlos zu warm werden 

Ich hab schon wieder ein neues klitzekleines Problem.
Wenn ich meinen PC mit meinem TV verbinde, dann scheint sich die Auflösung zu ändern. Starte ich dann Witcher 3 bekomm ich nicht das volle Bild auf die Glotze, egal welches Bildformat ich einstelle.
Sobald ich im Desktop auf "Bildschirm erweitern" gehe, ändert sich auch die Auflösung auf meinem Bildschirm (wird alles ganz groß)
Mein Toshiba Regza ist ein Full HD TV. Wo kann man denn einstellen das auch das Bild vom PC auf den TV Full HD sein soll 
Gibts da vllt was bei Crimson? (Beim TV hab ich nichts gefunden)


----------



## shootme55 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Die Auflösung musst in der Systemsteuerung für jeden Bildschirm extra einstellen, außer du machst mirroring (Systemsteuerung->Anzeige->Mehrere Anzeigen->Anzeige duplizieren) , dann richtet sich alles nach der niedrigsten Auflösung. Bei Fernsehern gibts dann noch was interessantes: Das nennt sich Overscan/Underscan-Steuerung und muss im Treiber eingestellt werden.
Wenn du Win10 hast vergiss das Einstellungsmenü und geh in die Systemsteuerung und stell dort alles ein. Das Win10 Menü ist noch fehlerhaft und hat Probleme mit mehreren Bildschirmen. Hab selber 2x1050 und 1x4k dran hängen, kenn das leider...


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

In der Systemsteuerung find ich nur einen Monitor zum einstellen (obwohl grade beide an sind). Es wirkt so als wäre der TV auf einer niedrigen Auflösung und überträgt das auf den PC beim Verbinden. Sobald ich die Verbindung kappe, springt der Monitor wieder auf Full HD.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Okay hab den TV nun in der guten alten Systemsteuerung gefunden. Allerdings ist dieser auf 1080p eingestellt.
Overscan und Underscan haben nicht geholfen. Da wird das abgeschnittene Bild nur kleiner oder größer (Inhalt bleibt gleich).
Es ist irgendwie so als würde versucht das Bild auf einem eigentlich größerem TV darzustellen. Wenn ich nur den TV auswähle sieht es aus wie im Anhang.
Wenn ich dann auf "Bildschirm erweitert" schalt, ist der fehlende Bildteil plötzlich auf der linken Seite meines Monitors zu erkennen. Also das was beim TV rechts abgeschnitten ist, erscheint links auf meinem Monitor (der Rest des Bildes)


----------



## shootme55 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Sicher dass du nicht nur HD ready hast?

im ersten Feld Fernseher auswählen, dann im zweiten Auflösung einstellen. Unten mit dem Haken den Hauptbildschirm auswählen.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Hab 100% Full HD --> Toshiba REGZA 37 RV 635 D 94 cm (37 Zoll) 16:9 Full-HD LCD-Fernseher mit integriertem DVB-T und DVB-C schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Habs genau so  gemacht. Ändert leider nix...

Komischerweise ist das Desktop nicht abgeschnitten O.o


----------



## shootme55 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Welche Auflösung ist im Spiel eingestellt?


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

1080p


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Hast Du den neuesten Grafikkartentreiber installiert? Wird der Fernseher automatisch erkannt? Komisches Problem....


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Hab des Rätsels Lösung 

Unter Einstellungen -> System -> Bildschirm war bei "Größe von Text, Apps und anderen Elementen" für den TV der Schieberegler auf 150% (empfohlen) voreingestellt. Das hab ich auf 100% gedreht und alles ist wieder in Butter.

Vermutlich wollte mir Win10 einen Gefallen tun damit ich vom Sofa aus besser sehen kann was vorne aufm TV abgeht. Der Schuss ging allerdings nachhinten los


----------



## shootme55 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Ja eh klar, hatte ich ja auch, ist mir jetzt nicht eingefallen. Sorry!


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler ohne Mainboard-Ausbau?*

Kein Thema. Danke das ihr überhaupt nach Lösungen gesucht habt


----------

